# problem mit jsp/js



## jbg (23. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes problem:
Über ein eingabeformular gebe ich einen text in eine textarea ein. diesen text speichere ich dann in in eine java variablen. für weitere verarbeitungen muss ich auf einer anderen seite diese varible in einer jsp auslesen und in ein javascript integrieren, also zb so:


```
var bla = '<%=meineVariable%>'
```

nun gibt ers folgendes problem:
wenn bei der eingabe in die textarea manuelle zeilenumbrüche (mit enter) gemacht wurden, so wirkt sich dies ja auch auf die java variable aus (sprich, es werden '\n' gesetzt...), ich habe nun versucht alle '\n' vor dem einfügen in den java-script code mit 
 tags zu ersetzen (da ich ja die umbrüche erhalten will für die ausgabe)

doch dies funktioniert nicht richtig, da zwar die '\n' durch 
 ersetzt wurden jedoch immernoch folgendes passiert:


```
var bla = 'dkfls

nfds

jifjr';
```

danke für hilfe!


----------



## jbg (23. Nov 2007)

habs raus, es waren noch die "\r" s.....


----------



## jbg (23. Nov 2007)

ich hätte doch noch eine frage:
gibt es irgendwelche java utils, mit welchen ich einen String in ein html format umwandeln kann?
sprich zb ersetzen aller '\n' mit 
 usw...(klar kann man auch manuell machen aber evtl. gibts da ja was...)

außerdem habe ich noch folgendes problem:
die benutzer können ja eingaben manipulieren, indem sie html tags verwenden....wie kann ich dieses problem lösen?

ich will zb verhindern dass ein nutzer das tag * verwendet und dergleichen...*


----------

